# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  سائر الى الله عز وجل***

## هويدامحمد

سائر الى الله عز وجل****
===============
العبد منذ أن يولد فهو سائر إلى أجله، فكل يوم يمر يهدم من عمره بعدد ساعات ذلك اليوم، ومن كانت مطيته الليل والنهار سير به وإن لم يسر. ومنذ أن يبلغ العبد سن التكليف والرشد فهو سائر إلى الله عز وجل في رحلة سفر تحتاج ـ كما يحتاج كل سفر ـ إلى زاد يبلغ المرء إلى غايته..
قال عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه: "إن لكل سفرٍ زادًا لا محالة، فتزودوا من الدنيا للآخرة، وكونوا كمن عاين ما أعد الله – تعالى- من ثوابه وعقابه، ترغبون وترهبون، ولا يطولنّ عليكم الأمد فتقسو قلوبكم، وتنقادوا لعدوكم، فإنه – والله- ما بسط أمل من لا يدري، لعله لا يصبح بعد مسائه، ولا يمسي بعد صباحه، وربما كانت بين ذلك خطفات المنايا، فكم رأينا ورأيتم من كان بالدنيا مغترا، وإنما تَقَرُّ عين من وثق بالنجاة من عذاب الله، وإنما يفرح من أمِنَ من أهوال القيامة".
وقال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله: "عجبا لراحل مات وما تزود للرحلة، ولمسافر ماج وما جمع للسفر رحلة، ولمنتقل إلى قبره لم يتأهب للنقْلَة، ولمفرّط في أمره لم يستشر عقله.. إخواني، مرّ الأقران على مدرجة، وخيول الرحيل للباقين مسرجة، سار القوم إلى القبور هملجة، وباتت أرواح من الأشباح مستخْرَجَة، إلى كم هذا التسويف والمجمجة، بضائعكم كلها بهرجة، وطريقكم صعبة عوسجة، وستعرفون الخبر وقت الحشرجة".

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاك الله خير
ونسأل الله حسن الختام

----------

